
SDR Radio Academy: Reverse engineering a wireless car key fob - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/3822.html
======
demouser7
If anyone thinks there is any “security” in a remote lock/unlock fob, then
they are just plain old silly. Even your garage door is dead easy to get into
as it’s remote does the same thing. Note the house “remote deadbolts” are the
exact same rolling code tech and easy to defeat.

Why? Because the manufacturer does not want to provide real security, and
people will whine like crazy if their keyfob does not work. so they make it
insecure for price and reliability

